# Scratches on interior plastic trim



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Over time it is inevitable that some parts of the interior plastic trim suffers slight scratching from normal use: the driver's door sill area is a prime target for marking from shoes not lifted carefully over the sill.

Scratches that actually dig into the surface are presumably there for good but what about very light marks, ones that are visible but do not have any depth to them into the plastic surface?

Is there any method or product that will remove or at least disguise such marks?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't know who it was that fixed it but the dealer damaged the top of the dash with their trade plates. They had someone repair it and you would never know it had been damaged so it is possible .


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Interested to know this also. I scratched the plastic just inside the door with my shoe and must have been some grit so will be changing this when I next go to Audi but inevitably I'm going to scratch something that can't be replaced which will be very annoying! Doing my best to keep it looking as new as possible.


----------



## muld77 (May 10, 2012)

Unfortunately this isn't an easy job, obviously there isn't a clearcoat to work with or anything, so you will be stripping the finish (texture and colour).

The main problem is that most interior trim parts are textured, this means you will need to take a mould from an undamaged area which is used to put the texture back.

The damaged piece needs to be filled and flattened and then resprayed with colour matched paint.


----------

